# Lexola moped



## Huff (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi
I am looking at a second hand Lexola G2000 moped.
Has anyone head any positives or negatives about this?
The price seems reasonable for what it is.
The main issue appears to be the battery life.

It uses silicon batteries (never heard of them before!) but it is only managing 15miles per charge instead of the advertised 50. I am not expecting 50 obviously but it seems like some cells have died. Does anyone know if these type of batteries be brought back to life?

Thanks
Nick


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

I looked at an ad for the scooter and noticed "Silicon Powered" on it. They probably are talking about the controller being silicon powered (as is most electronics). Sounds like the batteries are small lead-acid like those used in UPS.


----------



## Huff (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi
No, it looks like the company manufacturing them use something called silicon gel batteries http://urbanmover.com/technology/silicon.php

Like I said, never heard of them before.

Ta
Huff


----------

